# Moving to Benidorm



## seandec (May 25, 2008)

im moving to benidorm in june with my 2 sons iv got my long term contract im wondering how i go about getting my sons in to school there


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Seandec, 

I've moved your post to the Spanish forum where you'll get a bigger response. 

I can't help you since I'm now based in Oz.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

seandec said:


> im moving to benidorm in june with my 2 sons iv got my long term contract im wondering how i go about getting my sons in to school there



Hi there

Well one of the things you would need to do is register them here by May for next years school year so regrettably you've left it to the last minute.

When you get here you'll have to ask the school what can be done


----------

